# The police dog



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, I know it's an old'un but then so am I!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would have thought that this would not have been a good time to post this one.could be more sensitive than you might have realised.

cabby


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

cabby said:


> would have thought that this would not have been a good time to post this one.could be more sensitive than you might have realised.
> 
> cabby


This was sent to me this morning by a serving police officer in G Manchester.

Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes I can well believe it. thats the way some of us cope.but we mainly keep it in house.
sorry if this comes across as a bit of a grouse, not intended as such.
it is funny.

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

ROFLMAO l want a copy ) it applies so much in my job just adapt a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It reminded me of the police horse one.

I dare you to post that one.


----------

